# .



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a model 10 and a mark II. They are great guns. I will never buy another brand of bolt action rifle. They both shoot sub moa. The accutrigger has been an industry changer.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Savage guns used to be not that great years ago, but now they're amazing firearms. Love their triggers and everything about them now. The 17. Hmr heavy barrel bolt action thumb hole laminate stock is an amzing gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Savage is the most accurate rifle right out of the box. I love my .223 for long range coyote and groundhogs. The Accu-Trigger is perfect. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I shoot a model 110 hunter in 223 and love it


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Savage guns used to be not that great years ago, but now they're amazing firearms.. Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


There guns have always been, for 120 years now, damn good firearms especially for the cost. There is currently a shotgun that they sell that some aren't crazy about, that I'm not sure they even manufacture, but the balance of their firearm line is very good quality. One of my very favorite all time rifles is the Savage 99 and I enjoy this gun and action more than others costing ten times as much.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a Savage 99 from the 1930's sweet gun that has taken many deer by family members since new..m


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

For the price of them I bought s 243 for coyotes and was so impressed with the accuracy I bought a 25 06 and a 270 for my son great guns


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i still use my savage 24 (22LR over 20 gauge). it is my favorite squirrel gun. i got it when i was 13 back in 1970 and it is a great gun. i started hunting when i was 6 with a .410 that was taller than i was. i plan to pass it on to my grandson in a few more years. 

all thumbs


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Get the accutrigger. I have a 17 predator, a 308 axis ii and a .22 fluted bull barrel all with the accutrigger. It just makes the gun. I used to have a non accutrigger savage I did a trigger job to it. But frankly the axis ii with the accutrigger is better and worth the modest up charge.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had an old 110 heavy bull barrel in the 22-250 flavor and wished I kept it.She weighted a ton but the thing was dead on with any loads/bullets/powders that I worked up for it.

I picked up a 111 in the 25.06 flavor from another ogf member. Pre accutrigger.The original savage trigger was way too heavy. A timney replacement trigger fixed that.Now she's is dead on at 200 yds.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

I also have an old Savage pump shotgun. Very solid stuff.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

If looking for a build also consider the Stevens 200. Same barrel and nut as a any other savages. Check out Boyd's for aftermarket stocks for the Axis. Decent stocks for little money. I have also been looking for a build frame to put together a 6.5 Creedmore. What are you building?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought a savage .22mag. heavy barrel bolt action.About as loud as my .22long rifle,very accurate.Try different ammo until you find out what shoots well with your gun.At about 70 yards off bench all 7 rounds in a hole the size of a penny,was amazed.For the price you cant beat them.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It will be way cheaper to buy it with the accutrigger factory installed vs. upgrading later.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back in the 60's when I was in the Navy There was a guy in my division whose uncle owned Savage arms. The guy had been drafted into the Navy and had no interest in being in there. All he talked about was getting out and going back to work testing guns in his uncle's factory. For all I know he may own the company by now.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Will those trigger mods give you a clean, crisp, and consistent 2.5 pound trigger pull?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought a timney trigger kit for my browning A-Volt .243 and it breaks like glass... But honestly u get used to the accu trigger and it's pretty damn good too


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------

